# Fly Fishing in the Dominican Republic (Punta Cana)



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

GG34 said:


> Anyone ever fly fish in The DR. Is it any good? Is there country generally safe? Thanks.


I will be staying at the Hard Rock Punta Cana later this month... 26th-30th and the fly fishing scene doesn't sound like it's to hot in that area:/ from my research. Let me know if you hear different.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Vincent A Sawchuk said:


> I will be staying at the Hard Rock Punta Cana later this month... 26th-30th and the fly fishing scene doesn't sound like it's to hot in that area:/ from my research. Let me know if you hear different.


Some good. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Go somewhere else


----------



## tunataker (Jul 8, 2018)

I have not fished those waters. Not many reports about inshore fishing. I suspect that the locals have wiped out all reefs. Offshore is full of good action though. The mixing of the Caribbean and Atlantic currents push a lot of life thru there. I would focus on offshore fishing if I could afford a charter. Spring season is prime season.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

They've basically killed everything near-shore/in-shore so fly fishing oppty's are terrible.

As others said, blue marlin fishing can be fabulous and it's actually a great spot to get one on fly (smaller fish). Prob $2500-3000/day for charter.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Good info.


----------



## rspehL (Feb 23, 2015)

I did a charter there and it was more like a boat ride. I saw one of the biggest snook but the "captain" never saw it even though I let him borrow my spare sunglasses. Found a dead floating bonefish and didn't see much other life. I did catch some lady fish that the guide kept calling tarpon.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Went there some years ago and stayed at casa de campo in a villa. Luxurious within the boundaries. Armed security guards always present. We went off property to a local fine restaurant and were treated like royalty. It was a sponsored trip by a company. Almost all of us- 50 or so came down with dysentery type disorder- lasted for two months caused by water- stay away from anything washed in local water- lettuce etc. not cooked or ice in drinks. Ugh- had to carry an extra pair of briefs in my golf bag!! Fishing- not sure- BVI much preferred!


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Couldn’t help myself at the fuel dock. They were everywhere.


----------

